# DP Meet Up/.Support group in London/South-East



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

In this title really!

Would anybody like to meet up to discuss DP/DR, help each other, motivate and support, and just hang out etc.

If anybody is interested, then post in here, and I am sure that we can get something sorted out.


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

I would love to actually talk to someone in person who has DP/DR but I have never met anyone face to face with it, I don't know if many people on this site live close enough to each other to meet.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

this might be useful to you

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/58169-dp-meetup-in-oxfordshire/


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok - central london it is.

If you are interested then post in this thread and I will take the initiative and organise a meet up.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

im interested in skyping people if that helps anybody as well who might want to talk but can't. just PM me on here and ill get back to you in 24 hrs.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Notme (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone in San Diego?


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

make a thread dude, may have better luck x


----------



## Aha's Shadow (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey I know this is a few months later, but I would love this. I think talking this through with someone who would understand personally would be great. I'm in the London area so can make central london (on a brave day).


----------



## Aha's Shadow (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm just going to bump this. I feel like meeting people who are in the same boat as me would be a really helpful tool. So yeah if anyone wants to meet up in London or somewhere near there, I'm game.

I can't promise that I won't think you are a figment of my imagination, but I'll still be pleasant to talk to!


----------



## Tom1992 (Mar 26, 2017)

Djstone said:


> I'm just going to bump this. I feel like meeting people who are in the same boat as me would be a really helpful tool. So yeah if anyone wants to meet up in London or somewhere near there, I'm game.
> I can't promise that I won't think you are a figment of my imagination, but I'll still be pleasant to talk to!


My uncle lives in Golders Green


----------



## Aha's Shadow (Mar 23, 2017)

K


----------



## Supern0va (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm new here but live in the South East and would be really interested in a meet up at some point, so am mostly posting so I can stay tuned for updates.

S


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Sorry everybody for the very late reply. I initially made this thread. It's nice to see people interested in meeting up. I've got another friend with DP who is eager to be part of a larger meet up group. I will speak to him today on the phone anyway and bounce a few ideas off him.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd be up for this


----------



## James2368 (Oct 19, 2017)

Anyone in Germany?


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

This is London UK thread mate


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I think you're right. Ill come up with something soon and get this moving. By end of Wednesday I will update this thread with a concrete plan.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Sorry, check tomorrow (friday) - I nearly have something planned, I just need to make a phone call tomorrow.

Basically, I am suggesting that we have our first meeting in a coffee shop, introduce ourselves to each other etc. Then if we can determine how many people are interested in a more regular meet up, we can think about finding a venue and a time etc. With regards to that, I was involved in an unrelated mens group a few years ago and we met regularly at some studios in Euston. The price wasn't too bad, and the rooms were very good for a two hour session.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

OK, I have just sent out PMs to everybody who posted interest in this thread.

The date in mind is Saturday 2nd December. I haven't decided on a venue yet (see sentences below), but it will be central ldn and somewhere very easily accessible by tube/overground/bus.

I need to know numbers of people who can attend beforehand so that I can book a suitable coffee table. I propose that the first meeting can be an opportunity to get to know each other and think about directions to take a regular meetup group in.

Note that if you see this thread and want to join, please message me ASAP and I will try my best to accommodate.

I think this could be the first successfully organised London meet up group on this website. Let's make this happen.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Come on guys, respond please!!


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Come on people, I'm waiting to hear back from everybody.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I'll probably swing by London some time within the next 6 months, i'd be glad to try and make a meet-up out of it  (I actually tried that last year but didnt work out)


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I am in the south east but really struggle socialising and money is a big issue for me at the moment with Christmas and all... if I'm feeling up to it at some point I will pm you


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Anybody, reading this who wants to meet up this weekend...im still game.

Pondererer, that would be cool. For sure if we are both free when you are in London, then let's meetup. Anyone else welcome etc..

Same for Broken.

I think it would still be great to organise an official meetup on here.



Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> It's a hard sell huh!


You said yes and then you said no....ive banned you from the next one

:razz:


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Soz I have £30 to my name until the new year. And the train is 40.. let me know how it goes


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Broken said:


> Soz I have £30 to my name until the new year. And the train is 40.. let me know how it goes


where do you live Broken?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanet broadstairs, east kent. Don't feel up to it at the moment tho soz


----------



## yume (Jan 8, 2018)

Although I am new here I would be interested in going to a meet up whenever it happens.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi Yume. Welcome to the thread.

I was speaking to another user called Thy, who is also keen to meet-up. I'm thinking of next weekend - Saturday 27th Jan in central london. Anyone game?


----------

